# بخصوص قرار وزير النقل الجديد....ارجو المساعدة من اهل الخبرة



## programer7766 (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

​
الحمد لله وزير النقل وافق لضباط اللاسلكى انهم يغيرو مسارهم لضابط ملاحه ثالث او مهندس ثالث:77:

العبدلله خريج لاسلكى .. استغاثه وسلامه بحرية :19:

عايز اعرف اعمل ايه علشان اغير مسارى من لاسلكى لضابط ملاحة ثالث:87::86:
وايه الرسوم اللى هدفعها:10:

اتمنى يكون الرد بالتفصيل الممل:11:


----------



## programer7766 (14 مايو 2010)

12 مشاهده ومفيش ولا رد
ليه طيب كدا يا جماعه


----------



## hisham_mounirian (6 أبريل 2011)

الأبديت بقي ودي مفأجأة فعلا
ان ظباط الاسلكي ممكن يعملوا تحويل مسار ويبقي مهندسين بحريين او ظباط بحريين 
الكلام دة لسة جديد يمكن من اخر فبراير 2011
بس للأمانة القرار دة لسة مانزلش
ولكن قيد التنفيذ
انا فعلا فرحان لهم لأن ظباط الاسلكي اتظلموا كتير


----------



## haitham_new777 (14 أبريل 2011)

*ان شاء الله*

ان شاء الله انتم حتدخلو دورة ضابط ثالث للى معاهم ثانوية عامة إما بالنسبة للى معاهم دبلوم صنايع حيدخل دورة مهندس ثالث


----------

